# how much for my clubs??



## dschots (Jan 1, 2010)

I have a set of Dunlop Vision Clubs. I think its an 18 or 19 piece set. Theres three woods and two hybrids and all have magnetic head covers. all the irons and a great putter. Im pretty sure i paid over 200 for them. I used them once on a course. Hit a few balls with the drivers. So there pretty much brand new. I love them and they work great for what im lookin for. But i dont golf enough and probly need to get rid of them unfortunately. I was wondering if anyone would know what there worth now. Im unsure of what clubs are worth for resale. I have a few people interested and any info would be appreciated. thanks!!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I had a set of Dunlops loved the irons hated the woods. When I looked to use them as a trade in $50.00 was the rate.
that is my experience who knows these days?:dunno:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Check out ebay and see if you can find the same set on there and see what they go for if they cost you say $250 and you've only played once with them I'd think you would still get around $150-175 for them.
Wheres Dennis his like buying the second hand clubs he will have a good idea.


----------



## ShankMeister (Jan 25, 2010)

dschots said:


> I have a set of Dunlop Vision Clubs. I think its an 18 or 19 piece set. Theres three woods and two hybrids and all have magnetic head covers. all the irons and a great putter. Im pretty sure i paid over 200 for them. I used them once on a course. Hit a few balls with the drivers. So there pretty much brand new. I love them and they work great for what im lookin for. But i dont golf enough and probly need to get rid of them unfortunately. I was wondering if anyone would know what there worth now. Im unsure of what clubs are worth for resale. I have a few people interested and any info would be appreciated. thanks!!



If you interesting in selling your clubs you can try and list them on my website Shankmeister.com where you can buy and sell you golf equipment. Also we don't take any Commissions.


----------

